# Joined the YMCA Today.



## Robert59 (Aug 18, 2021)

Need more exercise because of Diabetes. Bad nerve damage in both feet.


----------



## Chet (Aug 18, 2021)

Congratulations. Gotta keep moving.


----------



## Alligatorob (Aug 22, 2021)

Everybody needs exercise.  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Mr. Ed (Aug 22, 2021)

I just terminated my membership


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 22, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> I just terminated my membership


Why? Just wondering.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 23, 2021)

Sounded like a good idea! What happened, Robert?


----------



## Robert59 (Aug 23, 2021)

I still have my membership. It's ED that terminated his membership. I just started with swimming.


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2021)

Yep, never rest, never rust.


----------



## Lawrence00 (Oct 2, 2021)

Swimming is great. In my old gym I did a lot of endurance resistance training against the water, while just standing in one place.


----------



## oldman (Oct 3, 2021)

About 10 years ago, I joined the YWCA to take scuba lessons. After 5 lessons I had to give it up for lack of time to make a full commitment.


----------



## officerripley (Oct 3, 2021)

Wow, I didn't know that YMCAs even existed any more. So I looked it up; the nearest one to here is about a 30 min. drive away. (We don't seem to have much of anything here except a university.)


----------



## katlupe (Oct 4, 2021)

I would like to join our YMCA. It has been on my to do list forever. I am within walking distance if I could walk. Swimming and maybe weight work-outs in my future I hope. Our YMCA has been closed and then it opened but something happened with the pool. So I will wait.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 15, 2021)

We go to the Wellness Center, which is like a regular fitness center or YMCA with the pool, hot tub, and exercise equipment.  Since our Medicare Advantage plan includes Silver Sneakers, it does not cost anything for membership at the Wellness Center.  We sometimes go every day, but more often around 4 times a week. 
My husband lifts weights, and does strength training exercises, and I swim and do water fitness exercises.  I always feel so good afterwards, and it helps a lot for keeping the arthritis and such under control. 
I think that even if we can’t do what we used to be able to do anymore, we should always do as much as we safely can do, and swimming is something that is easy enough for me to do still.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 15, 2021)

I gave up YMCA a few weeks ago and now joined Planet Fitness for 25 dollars a month. YMCA wanted 40.00 a month. I don't need a swimming pool because it was filled with kids.


----------



## Uptosnuff (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm glad you found somewhere that works for you.  I just joined the Y in my little town.  I know what you mean about the kids.  There are a LOT of them here too.  Because I am still working, I get a corporate discount and a senior discount both.  My membership is about $21.00 a month.  I paid for the year.  We will see how it works out.

They have a lot of senior activities at the Y here.  Even if you are not a member, they have days for seniors to get together for cards, games, etc.  One of my neighbors goes for the yoga classes in the mornings, that's for me!  Also swimming when it isn't overrun.


----------



## win231 (Oct 15, 2021)

For some reason, I can't think of "YMCA" without thinking about this:


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 15, 2021)

My insurance has a "Silver Sneakers" program at the Y.  It's free to us over 65.  I use to use all of it but now that my right leg is giving me major fits I can't do it anymore. 

  Just have your Dr. fill out the form you need this so you don't have to pay their ridiculous prices.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 15, 2021)

For some reason, the YMCA here is not part of Silver Sneakers, although there are several of the fitness clubs that are part of SS.  The Wellness Center is the only one with a swimming pool at its facilities, and since it is part of Huntsville Hospital system, we really do not have kids at the facilities, almost everyone is either a senior, or works at the hospital .  
It takes my husband an hour to go through his workout, so that is how long I swim, which is usually somewhere around a half-mile, give or take. 
We both really enjoy going to the fitness center, and are really glad that it is available for us. I definitely recommend swimming and water exercises for anyone who enjoys swimming, and has a facility with a pool close by.


----------



## Devi (Oct 15, 2021)

win231 said:


> For some reason, I can't think of "YMCA" without thinking about this:


I had resisted posting that, but ... LOL


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 16, 2021)

My YMCA here in middle Tennessee doesn't offer Silver Sneakers any more but Planet fitness does.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 17, 2021)

One of the things that I like best (besides being able to go to the fitness center and swim and sit in the hot tub), is that my Silver Sneakers is through Humana, and they give me a $10 amazon gift card each month, just for tracking my SS visits and my walking steps. It is like a little extra bonus for trying to stay healthy !


----------



## oldiebutgoody (Oct 17, 2021)

win231 said:


> For some reason, I can't think of "YMCA" without thinking about this:





I used to play paddleball at the McBurney branch.  After a while I left that branch due to lack of good sportsmanship by the other players. 

Nowadays, I do a very limited amount of exercise due to arthritis.


----------



## win231 (Oct 17, 2021)

Devi said:


> I had resisted posting that, but ... LOL


I can _*never *_resist anything that might make someone laugh.


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 17, 2021)

Our YMCA is super expensive so I joined Planet Fitness.  They have lots of strength training equipment and the gym is so empty I can work out wherever I want.  Just a thought.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 18, 2021)

My Planet fitness is open 24 hours a day. My YMCA here closes at 9:00pm


----------



## katlupe (Oct 18, 2021)

Our YMCA has a grant program for people with low incomes, disabled or elderly. Lot of paper work but if you do it there is a chance of joining for low cost or even nothing. Depends on your income.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 25, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Our YMCA has a grant program for people with low incomes, disabled or elderly. Lot of paper work but if you do it there is a chance of joining for low cost or even nothing. Depends on your income.


I believe the Y here too has the program you speak of.  I was on it before.  Maybe I should go back.  This thread has me thinking Abt it.


----------

